# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Что он говорит?

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSfNa5TXqH0

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вот тебе и царь Горох.  _при царе Горохе_ = очень давно

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а кто был этот Горох? Вовсе не настоящий царь!

----------


## wanja

http://www.otrezal.ru/catch-words/537.html

----------


## sperk

Кто-то сказал что эта фраза значит:
So much for THAT! (for what they were talking about erlier).
Правда ли?

----------


## BappaBa

> Правда ли?

 Узнать бы на что они так вытаращили глаза, тогда стало бы ясно.

----------


## sperk

длиннее отрывок:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDxudqKFLlM

----------


## vox05

> длиннее отрывок:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDxudqKFLlM

 just a pun. Greengrocer - Bobov ( a Bean son ) -  son of (tzar) Gorokh ( peas )
And then they are surprised that Bobov is not what they expected, but now (their ) new boss.

----------


## BappaBa

Мне кажется, они удивились потому что она выбрала не старикана своего возраста (царя Гороха), а довольно молодого мужика.

----------

